Ask HN: What are some underrepresented open source projects that need support? - notaplumber
======
xparadigm
[https://standardebooks.org/](https://standardebooks.org/)

------
buboard
[http://opensimulator.org](http://opensimulator.org)

------
clement_igonet
Www.openearthview.net

~~~
notaplumber
Is there some place I can learn about this project? The website isn't very
illuminating.

